# Fantasy Fighter Death Match - Tournament Round 1



## Steerpike (May 31, 2012)

The death match is here: Fantasy Fighter Death Match - CHALLONGE!

Voting should allow for ties. Each participant gets a point for a win and half a point for a tie. Zero for a loss. I'm not entirely sure how the subsequent rounds are determined, but lets go with it 

Here are some of the 39 participants:

Link (Legend of Zelda) Link is a young Hylian swordsman -the species is a little similar to elves- with the mission to, guess what: vanquish Ganondorf and rescue Hyrule from darkness and despair!! He usually wears green clothing, but he has red too which can protect him from high temperatures and blue clothing that allows him to breathe underwater =) The weapons that Link counts on include the legendary Master Sword, his bow and arrows, Hylian metal shield, special Mirror Shield that works against magical attacks, bombs that he can throw, special wall-climbing bombs, a chained hook that he can shoot to get to higher locations, the powerful Megaton Hammer to smash stuff and also the Biggoron Longsword. Link is very courageous and intelligent, but he is vulnerable to all sorts of damage and he is not invincible... Magic is part of Link's arsenal, including: He can conjure a shockwave of fire that spreads in all directions, a protective magical shield all around him that lasts for a limited time and he can also use teleportation to previously fixed return-spots. Link also has special gauntlets in his arms that give him supernatural strength to move huge boulders, iron boots to walk under water and magical boots to walk on air for a limited time

Waylander: World's most notorious assassin, deadly up to twenty feet with his two-bolt crossbow. Also dangerous with his six throwing knives and sword. 

Drizz't: Well-known drow warrior; nine time champion of the drow fighting school Grand Melee. Fights with two magical scimitars, icingdeath and twinkle. Twinkle glows blue when he is in danger and icingdeath absorbs fire, protecting the wielder. Drizz't also wears magical bracers which enhance his already inhuman speed.

Druss: Druss the Legend. Deathwalker and Captain of the Axe. A mountain of a man with an axe to match. Snaga the Sender is his weapon, a massive double bladed axe possessed by a demon. His strength is legend and his will is greater yet. Champion of two armies at different times, he has won many duels. Renowned fist fighter, he has won tournaments. All that is left to win is this death match...

Skilganon: Skilganon the damned, wielding the Swords of Night and Day. A famous strategist and the greatest swordsman of his time. He has killed men and monsters, and will not hesitate to kill either. His talents include extreme quickness, good strength, and a great mind for a fight.

Gilgamesh was king of Uruk, two third god one third human. Mythology allows that. Being king he could do whatever he wanted and he wanted to do the women of Uruk. All of them. So the population grew unhappy and called to the gods to help them. The gods created a man so wild fierce and strong no one had seen before: Enkidu.

The wild Enkidu was tamed by a temple prostitute and brought to Uruk where he and Gilgamesh met and after a long brawl became friends. Together they did some heroic deeds like defeating the guardian of the forest just for fun, nearly avoiding a zombie apocalypse (taunting a godess is not recommendable even for a king) and defeating the bull of the gods. After Enkidus death Gilgamesh went on the quest for eternal live and did some further superhuman deeds.

Orlando was the first of the paladins of Charlemagne and as such the mightiest fighter in Europe. Orlando is insane with love for the most part of the epos (thus the name "Orlando Furioso"). He is unstoppable in his rampage until his sanity is brought back from the moon. After the cure he delivers the deciding strike in the battle between the Franks and the Saracen.

Amadis de Gaula - Illegitimate child between King PeriÃ³n of Gaul and Elisena of England he grew up to be the most pure and chaste knight the medieval ages ever had. With the help of a wizard and a priestess (despite being deeply Christian) he had lots of arthurian style adventures. Amadis was the man the later more famous Don Quixote wanted to be. In contrast to most contemporal heroes he showed lots of emotions.

Kull (Robert E Howard)-born in Atlantis, was a slave, pirate, gladiator, and outlaw, eventually rose to be King of Valusia, more thoughtful than Conan, but just as fierce in battle (Wikipedia)

Bremer dan Gorst (Joe Abercrombie)-Personal bodyguard to the King of the Union. Runner-up in the royal competition (from the First Law Wiki), known to be pretty skilled in combat, but also known for his shrill voice, which may belie his prowess in battle

The Feared (Joe Abercrombie)-an almost unstoppable giant with magical glyphs on half of his body and almost impenetrable armor on the other half, a man who strikes fear into the hearts of all he faces, can kill dozens of normal men by himself 

Icarium (Steven Erikson)-Icarium was known across the Malaz world as The Slayer, a dangerous being whose rage signified unconstrainable destruction. He used a single-edged longsword and a bow with warren-etched arrows, capable of killing even a dragon. When enraged, Icarium was able to draw on his rage as a form of power, making him lightning fast, tireless, able to withstand extremely powerful magic attacks, and forcing him to kill relentlessly until all around him was lifeless. (from Malazan Wiki)

Beastmaster (movie)-a warrior who has beasts by his side (yeah, I know, can't think of much else for him)

Death Dealer (Frank Frazetta)-Death Dealer is an iconic 1973 fantasy painting by Frank Frazetta. It depicts a menacing armor-clad warrior with a horned helmet, whose facial features are obscured by shadow, atop a horse, holding a bloody axe and shield. The image eventually led to spin-offs of varying merchandise, including subsequent paintings of the warrior, novels, statues, and most recently, a comic book, published by Image Comics, and related D&D adventures, published by Goodman Games. (from Wikipedia), he looks awesome and has a badass helmet that gives him powers, enough said!  

Kitiara uth Matar (Dragonlance)-Dragon Highlord of the Blue Army, has fought just about anyone worth fighting, a woman of remarkable skill with a sword

Cloud (Final Fantasy)-big sword and angst. winning combination, ex-SOLDIER and is bred for combat

Inigo Montoya (The Princess Bride)-"My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die."


----------



## Steerpike (May 31, 2012)

Logen Ninefingers: The most feared man in the north, he has killed more men than he cares to count. A fairly amiable fellow- but you wouldn't like it when he's angry. Logen tends to go berserk, turning into his alter ego, the Bloody Nine, and doesn't feel pain. Logen usually fights with a sword and when that's gone his knives. You can never have too many knives. When these weapons are gone, Logen is pretty handy with his body or whatever is around. You have to be realistic about these things.

Wulfgar: As described in "The Crystal Shard", Wulfgar is roughly 7 ft 0 in (2.13 m), blond-haired and blue-eyed (common for the barbarian tribes he hails from), and developed his awesomely muscled physique when he was in servitude to the dwarf Bruenor Battlehammer for five years—working alongside dwarves, who are renowned for being tireless. Wulfgar is broad-shouldered and thick-chested with a wiry waist, and his arms have been described as thicker than a fat dwarf's thighs. Despite his bulk, he's moderately graceful.  Wulfgar once lifted a three-hundred-pound man with one arm, and then threw him through the tavern where the bar fight had began. Also, when he challenged King Heafstaag, a mighty barbarian leader in Icewind Dale, Wulfgar literally crushed the King's head like a melon with his bare hands. (All of that was from the Forgotten Realms Wiki) Wulfgar has killed two dragons and more giants and orcs than you can count. He wields Aegis-fang, a magical dwarven warhammer that returns to his hand on call.

Karsa Oolong - 'A giant of a man...his face tattooed like shattered glass. A long single braid hung down the left side of his chest. The man wore a cloak of bhederin hide over a vest of armour made of clam shells. The wooden handle and stone pommel of a bladed weapon of some kind jutted from just under his left arm. The broad belt over the man's loincloth was oddly decorated with what looked...like dried mushroom caps of various sizes. He was over seven foot tall, yet muscled enough to seem wide, and his flat, broad face gazed down without expression.' In the Malazan books, he has taken out opponents that mortals have no business being able to defeat


----------



## Steerpike (May 31, 2012)

(Reserved for more descriptions)


----------



## Steerpike (May 31, 2012)

Feel free to comment from this point forward.

Man...Bremer dan Gorst versus Karsa Oolong. I want to say that would be a great fight...Karsa is such a beast, though.


----------



## Sheilawisz (May 31, 2012)

I already voted, thanks for letting Link into this cagetory Steerpike!! =)


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (May 31, 2012)

I'm a bit surprised Tanis isn't getting any love.  I would think Dragonlance would be one of the more well-read series.  On that note, a 60-40 split between Kitiara and Caramon is a little ridiculous.  Caramon would overpower her without a doubt.  The Feared will be a tough out for anybody if enough people have read_ Before They Hang._  It took like five of the best fighters in that book to confront him.  I think Nogusta is also being underrated right now, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Philip Overby (May 31, 2012)

My votes:

Death Dealer over Tanis:  I never liked Tanis much in the books.  He was a good fighter, but just sort of too "tragic."  And Death Dealer has a cool helmet and axe.  So he wins.  

Waylander over Gotrik:  I don't know Waylander but I know his reputation.  

Gilgamesh over Caul Shivers:  Not a huge fan of Shivers, and Gilgamesh is a legend so...

Orlando over Boudica:  Didn't know either one, so I just picked randomly.

Gimli over Benedict:  Gimli is the dwarf of dwarves.  Had to give it to him.

Kalam over Bannor:  Kalam is one of my favorites from MBotF.

The Feared over Gregor Clegane:  I'm at bit surprised here, but not really.  I figure Gregor would get more votes since he's probably more well-known, but the Feared, as Elder the Dwarf said, it took five of the best fighters in that book to hang with him.

Inigo Montoya over Skilganon:  I wrote Aldo Montoya, because there was  a wrestler named that.    Whoops.  But I like this character.  Not sure who Skilganon is, but I guess he must be pretty tough from his description.

Icarium over Link:  If you read any of Steve Erikson's books, you know why.

Karsa Orlong over Bremer dan Gorst:  Another guy whose reputation precedes him.  I'll go with Karsa.

Druss over Kull:  Ditto.

Conan over Legolas:  Interesting match, but come on...

Beowulf over Lan Mandragoran:  No idea who the other guy is, but Beowulf ripped a monster's arm off.  

Brak Mak Morn over Eowyn:  I don't want this to be a LoR tournament.

Kane over Aragorn:  I think Aragorn would win, but I wanted to give Kane some love.

Kitiara over Caramon:  Brother and sister fight?  I figure Kitiara may try to outsmart he dim-wit brother.

Logen over Trull:  Yes!

Nogusta over Amadis:  No idea.

Cloud over Drizzt:  I'm sure Drizzt will be one of the guys to beat, so I thought I'd throw Cloud a bone.

Interesting match-ups so far.  Looking forward to Round 2!


----------



## Steerpike (May 31, 2012)

Phil:

Boudica is the Celtic warrior queen who opposed Rome:

Boudica: Celtic War Queen Who Challenged Rome


----------



## Philip Overby (May 31, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> Phil:
> 
> Boudica is the Celtic warrior queen who opposed Rome:
> 
> Boudica: Celtic War Queen Who Challenged Rome



Wow, maybe I should change my vote.  Oh well, maybe she'll make it anyway.

Edit:  Cool, I noticed you did the Round Robin option.  So hopefully that means each fighter will get to fight each other.  Which may take a really long time.  But if it's six rounds, then maybe it's just randomized?  Not sure.   Anyway, we can see how it turns out.


----------



## Steerpike (May 31, 2012)

Phil the Drill said:


> Wow, maybe I should change my vote.  Oh well, maybe she'll make it anyway.
> 
> Edit:  Cool, I noticed you did the Round Robin option.  So hopefully that means each fighter will get to fight each other.  Which may take a really long time.  But if it's six rounds, then maybe it's just randomized?  Not sure.   Anyway, we can see how it turns out.



Yeah, Boudica was cool.

I'm not sure exactly how it works out. It is six rounds, and I'm not entirely sure how they calculate the rest of them. I could have chosen additional rounds - six was the default. Thought I'd see how it plays out and we can go from there.


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (May 31, 2012)

Come on, Phil!  Caramon's not dumb!

Edit: I also think Legolas-Conan would be an interesting fight, but I lean the other way.  I guess it depends on the setting, but I think Legolas could pump Conan full of arrows before Conan could bring his strength to bear.


----------



## Philip Overby (May 31, 2012)

Can you edit the tournament once it starts (like make it longer)?  

I had a small thought about your character postings.  Could we maybe list the book or story these characters come from or if they're real people or not?  I'll post my findings here and then maybe we can edit the original post. 

Tanis Half-Elven (Dragonlance series by Margaret Weis and Tracy Hickman)

The Death Dealer (Painting and The Death Dealer Series by Frank Frazetta)

Gotrek Gurnisson (Warhammer: Gotrek and Felix Series by William King and others)

Waylander (The Drenai Series by David Gemmell)

Gilgamesh (The Epic of Gilgamesh by Anonymous, Mesopotamian mythology)

Caul Shivers (Best Served Cold by Joe Abercrombie)

Orlando Furioso (The Frenzy of Orlando (epic poem) by Ludovico Ariosto)

Boudica (historical Celtic war hero)

Benedict (Amber Series by Robert Zelazny)

Gimli (Lord of the Rings by J.R.R. Tolkien)

Kalam (The Malazan Book of the Fallen Series by Steve Erikson)

Bannor (The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant Series by Stephen R. Donaldson)

The Feared (The First Law Trilogy by Joe Abercrombie)

Gregor Clegane (A Song of Ice and Fire Series by George R.R. Martin)

Skilgannon (The Drenai Series by David Gemmell)

Inigo Montoya (The Princess Bride by William Goldman)

Link (Legend of Zelda, video game)

Icarium (The Malazan Book of the Fallen Series by Steve Erikson)

Bremer dan Gorst (The Heroes and The First Law Trilogy by Joe Abercrombie)

Karsa Orlong (The Malazan Book of the Fallen Series by Steve Erikson)

Druss the Legend (The Drenai Series by David Gemmell)

Kull (Assorted Stories by Robert E. Howard)

Conan (Assorted Stories by Robert E. Howard)

Legolas (Lord of the Rings by J.R.R Tolkien)

Beowulf (Beowulf (epic poem) by Anonymous)

Lan Mandragoran (Wheel of Time Series by Robert Jordan)

Eowyn (Lord of the Rings by J.R.R. Tolkien)

Bran Mak Morn (Assorted Stories by Robert E. Howard)

Kane (Assorted Stories by Karl Edward Wagner)

Aragorn (Lord of the Rings by J.R.R. Tolkien)

Kitiara uth Matar (Dragonlance series by Margaret Weis and Tracy Hickman)

Caramon Majere (Dragonlance series by Margaret Weis and Tracy Hickman)

Logen Ninefingers (The First Law Trilogy by Joe Abercrombie)

Trull Sengar (The Malazan Book of Fallen by Steve Erikson)

Nogusta (The Drenai Series by David Gemmell)

Amadis de Gaula (Amadis of Gaul by Garci RodrÃ­guez de Montalvo

Cloud (Final Fantasy VII, video game)

Drizzt Do'Urden (The Icewind Dale Trilogy and others by R.A. Salvatore)

Jaime Lannister (A Song of Ice and Fire Series by George R.R. Martin)

Reaver  (not in it, but just for fun, by Reaver)


----------



## Reaver (May 31, 2012)

phil the drill said:


> can you edit the tournament once it starts (like make it longer)?
> 
> I had a small thought about your character postings.  Could we maybe list the book or story these characters come from or if they're real people or not?  I'll post my findings here and then maybe we can edit the original post.
> 
> ...



What?!?!?! No *Reaver*?

Really?


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 1, 2012)

Ok, I edited it above.  Now if anyone wants to know where all these characters are from, just check there.  Reaver I added you for the funsies of it!


----------



## Reaver (Jun 1, 2012)

You rock Phil!


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 1, 2012)

I might be able to lengthen it. I'll check.

I voted for Waylander like everyone else, but I'm surprised Gotrek didn't get any votes so far, unless not many people have read those books (they're great fun, by the way, and Gotrek is such a badass that even though he's trying to get killed he can't).

As for Legolas v. Conan, I went this Conan tearing the poncy elf to bits


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 1, 2012)

Conan FTW!  I would've voted for Gotrek, but I get peer pressured sometimes.  I've heard a lot about how badass Waylander is, so I just assumed he can beat Gotrek.


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 1, 2012)

Phil the Drill said:


> Conan FTW!  I would've voted for Gotrek, but I get peer pressured sometimes.  I've heard a lot about how badass Waylander is, so I just assumed he can beat Gotrek.



I voted for Waylander too, just because I'd never put money down on anyone to beat Waylander, given how he is in the books (which are great by the way). But Gotrek is one badass dwarf, so I thought at least a few people would vote for him.


----------

